# Kempton Park Expo (PRAS membership)



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

I have before considerd becoming a PRAS member but is it worth it to get into KemptonPark early?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its not just about that, its about joining a society and going to meetings.To meet people face to face and feel involved,to learn different aspects that you dont glean from forums.

Plus the fact that they are affiliated to the F.B.H. so you are helping to support the hobby there.There is so much more to be gained by joining a society than just early entry to a show.


----------



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

That's is why i want to join , I just wanted someone to say that it's so worth it because getting in early is soo worth it. I do want everything you said I was just wondering if it's good getting
into kempton early


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

gormharry said:


> I have before considerd becoming a PRAS member but is it worth it to get into KemptonPark early?


The benefits you get from joining a club are really what you make them. If you join, never go to meetings and just use your membership card to get into events early, then your really just paying to get into shows early.
If you join your local club, attend meetings and get involved in what’s happening you gain like minded friends, access to other peoples first hand knowledge, the chance to hear various speakers, the chance to go on visits to zoo’s etc and see behind the scenes, the opportunity to buy young stock from other members and to sell your own.
Basically the gain list is endless if you get involved. 
Also if you join an FBH affiliated group like PRAS, you are helping to support and protect your hobby for the future.

Gordon Glasson
FBH VC


----------

